# Snapper Fishing 26 July room for 2-3



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Snapper fishing from Fort Morgan, Alabama on Friday, 26 July. I've got room for 2 or 3 additional folks. It's a relatively short trip, leave out about 7:30 - run out 20 miles, catch snapper - back in by lunch time.


PM me if interested


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

*Open spots filled*

Open spots filled


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Luck guys! Free line a big Blue Nose down and see what bites.


----------

